

Mining interesting data about your name - lazy_nerd
http://whatsinmyname.prokta.com

======
trebor
Wish I could just enter a name. I don't use my social media logins to sign in
to other sites any longer.

~~~
lazy_nerd
We wanted to prevent automated bots from sending too many queries at once -
that's why we kept the social login. If you are still concerned, you could
authenticate with a fake Twitter or FB account or revoke the permissions after
trying it out.

~~~
netrus
Wo don't you just use a captcha?

~~~
lazy_nerd
yeah, I wonder why we didn't think of that option. We will definitely switch
to that.

~~~
officemonkey
Make sure to resubmit with [FIXED] so I can give it a shot.

------
aaronbasssett
Made by beevolve a company who:

> Monitor your brand mentions, schedule and launch social media posts and
> measure resulting sales and engagement for those posts - all in one easy-to-
> use platform. Designed for SMBs.

Yeah,sure. Why don't I just give you access to my social networking accounts.
That sounds like a fantastic idea…

~~~
lazy_nerd
We will be switching to captcha in a day or so - if you want to give it a try
after that.

------
jgmmo
I don't know you, I don't trust you, and I won't be giving you my social
login.

Should've just had it let us enter our names with a simple captcha.

------
aguynamedben
"Ben Dover" sure is a popular name...
[https://www.evernote.com/shard/s97/sh/5a445178-f0ab-4eb2-863...](https://www.evernote.com/shard/s97/sh/5a445178-f0ab-4eb2-8636-309ed470f673/ae42f67f2a91645df38bcf4ed8d7163d/deep/0/What's%20in%20my%20Name?%20-%20Find%20interesting%20statistics%20about%20your%20name.png)

------
davewasmer
Why does the app need permission to post tweets for me? Not a chance, sorry.

------
lazy_nerd
You can read about why we developed the app here:
[http://www.beevolve.com/whats-in-my-name/](http://www.beevolve.com/whats-in-
my-name/)

------
linux_devil
good work !

------
logjam
No, c'mon, I won't login with twitter or facebook.

